# How fast is your internet connection?



## ed4copies (Jul 20, 2013)

Has "dial-up" really bitten the dust?

Are some of us still downloading at the speed of a tortoise?

Go here, you will get your "upload" speed and "download" speed.  Let's concentrate on the "download" (tells you how fast the internet information comes to your computer).

Wait for "BEGIN TEST" to appear, then "click on" it.  The download number is the first number it displays after the test begins.

Ed

BTW, I left the results visible so you can all see how your connection is, compared with others---but please be honest on YOUR speed.


----------



## mdburn_em (Jul 20, 2013)

Posted my result.  

I do know there are areas of the country that still use dial-up although thankfully, I no longer have to worry about that.


----------



## BSea (Jul 20, 2013)

I barely made it past 5.1 (5.5 actual), so I guess I'm middle of the road.  I have ATT Uverse.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 20, 2013)

19.6


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 20, 2013)

35.6mps  Comcast Cable internet.


----------



## MillerTurnings (Jul 20, 2013)

37.7 charter


----------



## jmbaker79 (Jul 20, 2013)

24.3 TWC Unfortunately!


----------



## nativewooder (Jul 20, 2013)

7.31 on Comcast.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jul 20, 2013)

18.06 mbps


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 20, 2013)

24 on Time Warner.


----------



## dbarrash (Jul 20, 2013)

Just switched from 1.5 DSL    Now over 50 with Comcast

Dave

See attached


----------



## Harley2001 (Jul 20, 2013)

TWC. 35.7


----------



## Scruffy (Jul 20, 2013)

*I have lived in different areas of the country.*

Texas, Conn., Iowa, Arizona, Alabama, ... but one was thing has always been consistent.

Cox cable has been the worse cable delivery service in what ever area I lived. One of the things they advertised download speeds (their upload speeds were the pits), they advertised their choices (their up time was horrible), their service... if we come out to your house it is going to cost you no matter what.

Luckily I do not have Cox now.  Unfortunately where that has been true, they eventually bought the cable company I was using  (sighhhhhhh)

For those of you with Cox, I understand your pain.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 20, 2013)

31.35 Comcast 57.5 0n 2nd test


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm between 17-18 using mobile hotspot on my Verizon phone. It's the only internet available for now. Atlantic broadband JUST ran lines down our road this week. Not quite ready to try them out yet. I haven't ungraded my phone in over a year so I'm still on the unlimited data plan. Gonna milk that for as long as I can.

Besides...I have no trouble playing call of duty so I'm just dandy!


----------



## jasonbowman (Jul 20, 2013)

3 tests averaged 51mb download & 11mb upload Comcast. Dial up is dead here...


----------



## JustmeinMS (Jul 20, 2013)

51.80 on Cableone


----------



## tim self (Jul 20, 2013)

Advertised at 1mps but tested slower


----------



## redbulldog (Jul 20, 2013)

10.42  Centurylink


----------



## Fireengines (Jul 20, 2013)

STOP before you do this test on your smart phone.  One test will really eat up your data plan.


----------



## rholiday (Jul 21, 2013)

Download speed -- 48.52 Mbps.


----------



## leaycraft (Jul 21, 2013)

6.79 with optimum via Airport


----------



## Exabian (Jul 21, 2013)

8.06 wifi with xfinity


----------



## robutacion (Jul 21, 2013)

I get 15Mbps and  a low 0.85Mbps upload :frown:

George


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jul 22, 2013)

0.69 , and that is NOT dialup


----------



## Sataro (Jul 22, 2013)

1.43 Mbps & this came out as a good speed tonight... I cannot complain though. Living in a rural area does not leave many options available. To get this speed, I've got a 35 foot tower & shooting a wireless signal about 12 miles.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 22, 2013)

Comcast cable, 27.71


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Jul 22, 2013)

ping time 6ms, DL is 94.95 Mbps, UP is 75.29Mbps


----------



## Justturnin (Jul 22, 2013)

Man seeing these folks with the awesome speeds w/ TWC/Comcast is awesome.  I miss my cable.  I am only getting 6.5MBPS w/ my U-Verse.  I don't think I need any faster but it sure is good to have it when you do.  80% of my Internet is VPN for work and the rest is my forums...which I also log into over the VPN.


----------



## jyreene (Jul 22, 2013)

26 on Comcast. 

I do know of a two places where I was lucky to get above 3 kps and 23 kps respectively. One makes sense, on a ship in the middle of the Horn of Africa, and the other doesn't but I know why, on base in the hotel (reason was they shared ONE DSL connection between 140 rooms!


----------



## walshjp17 (Jul 22, 2013)

30.7 on TWC


----------

